# Your kung fu name



## fist of fury (Feb 20, 2003)

http://daredevil_30.tripod.com/kungfunames.html


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2003)

mine is 'Legendary Dragon Fist'  ... I like that LOL


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 20, 2003)

"Swallow Arm" for me.

I guess I need to do some curls.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 20, 2003)

I got "shadowless arm" :shrug: 
Don't know if that means I'm scrawny or if I'm too fast to cast a shadow, yeah, that's the ticket...


----------



## qizmoduis (Feb 20, 2003)

Ahem....'Phlegmatic Phoenix Claw' for me.

I'm still coughing up stuff from my bout with bronchitis.  I wonder if there's some relation?  How did they know about that?!

My daughter's KF name is 'Spastic Phoenix Crotch' 

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  

I'm not going to call her that until she moves away!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 20, 2003)

I wonder how I ended up with 'Bear Arm' as I'm 145 lbs soaking wet.

Rob


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 20, 2003)

'Phlegmatic Fox' Brady


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 20, 2003)

I put in my given name (Dot) and I get  "Shadow Fox"  which is great.  

I put it in "KenpoGirl" for fun and I get ...... "Retarded Fox".  :shrug:  

I don't know what to say.  Wait!!! Yes I do....  Call me Dot.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I put in my given name (Dot) and I get  "Shadow Fox"  which is great.
> 
> I put it in "KenpoGirl" for fun and I get ...... "Retarded Fox".  :shrug:
> ...



Suprised ya didn't emphasize that either way .... you're a fox!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Suprised ya didn't emphasize that either way .... you're a fox!  *



Oh What a Sweetie.  :ladysman:

Thanks Kirk.


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 20, 2003)

'Golden Tiger Fist Fighter' Bell

Wusssaw!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow.. Lookie my name~!!

'Invisible Death Master' Seigel


take that~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2003)

Hahaaa I put in Seigs.. and came up with 

'Jade Death Claw' Seigel


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

'Phlegmatic Phoenix of the East' 

For Master of Blades and Joseph came out as

'Phoenix Arm of the East'


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 20, 2003)

Rich Parsons = 'Jade Death' Parsons


Richard Parsons  = 'Shadowless Death Spear' Parsons


Rich or Richard = 'Phoenix Arm of the East' 


I like the first one.  :rofl:


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 20, 2003)

I came out as "Invincible Arm" Ford 

but if my parents had chosen one of the other ways to spell my name I would be 

"Spastic Slug Claw" Ford :shrug:

Think I like the first one better.


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 20, 2003)

Kayla Brady: 'Phlegmatic Fox' Brady

KatGurl: 'Golden Arm God(dess) of the East' 

the usual name I'm called: spaz

:ultracool


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 20, 2003)

Using just "Chris"
it's Shadow Tiger Taylor...

Or using Christopher, it's Legendary Arm Taylor.


I think the second leads to far less potential bad jokes.


----------



## Roland (Feb 20, 2003)

I think I like it!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 21, 2003)

lol using my full name i got: "retarded mantis crotch" Hale

using my MT name on here i got 'Phoenix Arm God(dess) of the East' 


i like the second one best lol


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *lol using my full name i got: "retarded mantis crotch" Hale
> 
> using my MT name on here i got 'Phoenix Arm God(dess) of the East'
> ...



That first one isn't quite so cool, really.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 21, 2003)

Just call me 'Unstoppable Fist' Maxwell. I like that, primarily cause I have a habbit of bouncing offa things.

"Okay two things, first I'll never take my shirt off in a movie, until I look as decent as say, Jeff Speakman shirtless. And in a related Jeff note, I wish I could hit like him. I mean he hits people and they go down and stay down. I hit people and the break out laughing and hit back"


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 22, 2003)

'Flying Crane Staff'


----------



## sweeper (Feb 23, 2003)

ok I have alot of names ...

MT name : 'Iron Phoenix Arm of the East'

nickname everyone has always called me : 'Phoenix Arm of the East'

nick + first last name :'Monkey Arm' 

nick + fist and last names : 'Silver Fox'

nick + second last name : 'Silver Sparrow'

first name : 'Spastic Arm of the East'

first + first last name : 'Spastic Arm' 

first + second last name : 'Mantis Arm'

first + first and second last names : 'Snake Arm'

first last name : 'Flying Phoenix of the East'

second last name : 'Invisible Phoenix Crotch God(dess) of the East'

fist and second last names : 'Retarded Phoenix Spear of the East'


Hmm...   can anyone guess any of my names ? (besides the MT name)


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 23, 2003)

"Spastic Phoenix" or "unstoppable arm" depending on which of my names I use.  I kind of like spastic phoenix in some twisted way.


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 23, 2003)

Timothy Craig= "Jade Crane" Craig

But since i go by Tim instead of timothy i am the proud 'Drunken Crane" Craig


My full name Timothy Adam Craig= "Shadow Crange Crotch" Craig


----------

